# 11/24 F.A.T meeting, bee talk, and Annual Auction Middlesex County, Massachusetts



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

After you've had your fill of turkey, shopping, and relatives, come talk about bees!

This Friday, 11/24, we'll have our annual FAT (Friday After Thanksgiving) Bee Meeting from 7:00 PM to 9:00 PM, in the First Religious Society Hall, located at 27 School Street, Carlisle, MA.

It's just 30-minutes North of Boston and Cambridge...

There will be an auction, and a member will talk about brewing and distilling honey-based beverages.

Free, and open to the public.

Hope to see you there.

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------

